

One developer's tale of iPad success (with sales numbers) - credo
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/08/it-pays-to-be-popular-one-developers-tale-of-ipad-success.ars

======
wallflower
> OpenGL, however, was difficult for him to pick up. Smith cites a steep
> learning curve as the primary reason for that.

All of the top drawing apps and visual manipulation apps are probably done in
OpenGL. CoreGraphics is too slow for real-time interaction. I'm tempted to
take the BigNerdRanch OpenGL course to get the bootcamp introduction
(<http://www.bignerdranch.com/classes/opengl.shtml>)

If only I can get away from my backlog of commitments for standard
CoreData/Tab bar apps...

Fellow HNers: "How to learn OpenGL"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1497383>

------
credo
_Once the "App of the Week" feature began, sales immediately skyrocketed to
more than 10 times the previous day; in one day, more sales were made than the
previous week combined. The application peaked at 5,312 copies sold on July
25, reaching number two in the iPad paid apps chart._

So it looks like 5000+ downloads/day can get an app close to the #2 spot on
iPad charts (and this particular app was helped by its being featured by
Apple)

